# The benefit of a luminous safety flag



## Kshatriya (Sep 17, 2009)

My wife and I drove down to South West Rocks (NSW) this morning to view the fishing activity off the historic goal and to see if any kayakers were out - about 6 to 10 boats were active, including one Hobie kayaker - what struck me was the guy's safety flag - even though sometimes the kayak disappeared in the swell the flag stood out like the proverbial dog's nut on a billiard table and would have been easily visible to boats - it caught the eye ahead of other much larger fishing craft - it has convinced me it is an essential in a high traffic area like this (over this holiday period) cheers, Sean


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

I couldn't agree more - a nice bright air/sea rescue orange safety flag on a pole makes all the difference to visibility. It's easy for a small craft like a kayak to disappear completely from view even in a relatively small swell. Every kayaker should have one.

Cheers,


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Sean I have only gone the safety flag road recently after going to the kayak fishing convention at Wivenhoe dam late year, and noticing the yaks with flags were visible at a huge distance when compared to others.

I went the DIY route as is the norm for me.....bought a light fluoro orange work vest at Bunnings for a bit over $5, which gave enough fabric to cut 4-5 flags....cut a swallowtail flag shape and used 3 zip ties onto a dowel rod as a flag pole and is easily seen at a distance and also flaps in the slightest breeze.


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

indiedog said:


> Did the AKFF flags ever eventuate?


Patience... ;-)


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

indiedog said:


> HaTTerS said:
> 
> 
> > indiedog said:
> ...


Don't shoot the messenger :shock:

I believe an order was placed on the 23/12/09.

Printer was closed over xmas/new year period....

Patience...


----------



## GrumpySmurf (Oct 25, 2008)

Kshatriya said:


> kayaker - what struck me was the guy's safety flag - even though sometimes the kayak disappeared in the swell the flag stood out like the proverbial dog's nut on a billiard table and would have been easily visible to boatscheers, Sean


+1

I sometimes run around in a 32' sports cruiser which is terrible for forward visibility at the wrong speed. A kayaker's flag is the only thing that gets seen.


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

As a boatie the hobie flag was the first thing I bought

Most of my mates can tell its me from a long way away and when out in the boat kayaks can still be very hard to see


----------

